# Advice - where to stay in Jo'burg



## nicosuisse (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi everyone,
My wife is South African and we plan to relocate to Johannesburg in 2013.
I have a few questions regarding where to stay.
We are going to operate a business located between Hyde Park and Sandton City and we will be looking to rent in this area.
I'm aware that rental prices are significantly higher there as opposed to going north (Fourways, etc...) However it seems the traffic is really bad and I don't want to be stuck in the traffic jams every day. 
I checked sites such as gumtree or privateproperties. Do you think the prices indicated can be negotiated? I had the impression that agencies propose much higher prices than if you go direct with the owner (around 12 000 - 16 000 Rand for a 2/3 bedrooms flat located in prime areas). What is the fair price?
Moreover I'm wondering if we should actually buy or rent? Considering the way the property market went over the past few years, what would you advise? 
Thank you very much in advance for your help.


----------



## 176915 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey. I'd say if you are set on staying - rather buy if you can. And yeah, the prices stated for rentals in those areas for the size house seems fair. Good luck.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

